# Resit my leaving cert through home study programme



## pixiebean22 (19 Aug 2010)

As the title suggests I am considering resitting my leaving cert in 2011.

I am wondering if it is possible to do this independently.  What I mean is, me study away at home and come time for exams next year I register with a school to sit the exams with their students? Would I need to register now?  Is it even possible for me to study independently?  The reason why I want to study at home is because I intend on continuing to work as I can't afford to give up working and will obviously need a way of supporting myself.

Also, is anybody aware of any grants that would apply to this type of situation?  I'm not looking for thousands of euro (and doubt I would get it) I'm just wondering if there would be a grant to help me with the purchase of books and other materials.

I have looked this up online but have only found sites linking to the normal leaving cert process.  

Any help/advice as always greatly appreciated.


----------



## hando1933 (22 Aug 2010)

*Sitting the leaving cert*

I was wondering exactly the same thing, bit theres very little on the internet to help!!!


----------



## Joe Q Public (22 Aug 2010)

You just register with a school to sit the exam, pay the fees and just sit the exam.


----------



## stephnyc (23 Aug 2010)

yes, as Joe said - you can study independently & you then apply to do the exams, and contact a local school to see if you can sit the exams there

i think this is the site you need: 

i dont think there are any grants unfortunately


----------

